# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  New Poly Wearer - Hairline Center Issues

## CinnamonToastCrunch

Hey guys! 

New Poly system wearer for about 1.5 month and loving it but....i'm noticing that after about the 2nd day after a full maintenance, the center around at the hairline starts curving up creating a small pocket. 

This causes me to peel up the hairline weekly, clean it off and re-apply Walker Ultra Hold. Hairline never looks that great after the full maintenance. I'm doing full maintenance about every 3 weeks, I'm in Florida but work indoors....still I sweat a lot. 

Tried a lace system for about 10 days and it was way worse for me, hairline detectable from at least 50 feet away LOL. 

I've attached an image to help. Anybody else having/had this issue?

Thank you!

----------

